# 7d MK2 Sensor Cleaning Error



## SeanW (Sep 14, 2015)

I've had my 7D MK2 since April this year and it has developed an "Err 06 Sensor Cleaning Could Not Be Performed" error. I have sent it back to Canon to be looked at, but was wondering if anyone else has come across this?

Been gone for three weeks now and I've gone back to the 500D! I know it is not the gear but how you use it, but I miss my 7D 

Thanks


----------



## siegsAR (Sep 15, 2015)

My guess is the mechanism that produces the high freq. ultrasonic vibration is probably the one that's broken.
Have you heard any status from them, eta on when it'll be back to you?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 15, 2015)

I have not heard that one, but all camera models can develop problems. As far as problems go, thyis is probably the one with least impact on the user. Just turn self cleaning off, and ship it when you do not plan to be using the camera for a while.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Sep 15, 2015)

SeanW said:


> I've had my 7D MK2 since April this year and it has developed an "Err 06 Sensor Cleaning Could Not Be Performed" error. I have sent it back to Canon to be looked at, but was wondering if anyone else has come across this?
> 
> Been gone for three weeks now and I've gone back to the 500D! I know it is not the gear but how you use it, but I miss my 7D
> 
> Thanks



What is their reason for holding it for 3 weeks? I had a mirror box replaced and they flipped it back in 3 days. You might consider pushing them to send you another one.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 15, 2015)

East Wind Photography said:


> SeanW said:
> 
> 
> > I've had my 7D MK2 since April this year and it has developed an "Err 06 Sensor Cleaning Could Not Be Performed" error. I have sent it back to Canon to be looked at, but was wondering if anyone else has come across this?
> ...


----------



## SeanW (Sep 15, 2015)

Not heard why it is taking so long, will chase tomorrow and see what they say.


----------



## ronaldbyram (Jun 4, 2019)

SeanW said:


> I've had my 7D MK2 since April this year and it has developed an "Err 06 Sensor Cleaning Could Not Be Performed" error. I have sent it back to Canon to be looked at, but was wondering if anyone else has come across this?
> 
> Been gone for three weeks now and I've gone back to the 500D! I know it is not the gear but how you use it, but I miss my 7D
> 
> Thanks


I know its been 2 years since post. but my 7D II started getting this error. I am prepping to send back for exam via CPS program. I have beat a lot of photographs out of my 7d II (A lot of Sports) already had shutter replaced. With the 7D being put to rest what should I switch too. or Limp along unti something new arrives?


----------

